# NEW Upper Colorado River Guide Available!



## thaGoat (May 30, 2011)

This is really great!!! Thanks for putting it together and sharing with the Buzz!


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

This map was a huge effort by many people at BLM- Kremmling and Colorado River Valley Field Offices, it is an enormous improvement over the old map and provides heaps of new information. If and when you see BLM folks out and about - thank them!

Hard copies on waterproof paper are currently being printed.

Toby Sprunk
Eagle County Open Space
970-328-8698


----------



## goldcamp (Aug 9, 2006)

Nice improvement, where can we get a hard copy on waterproof paper?


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

Probably best to obtain a copy from either

BLM Kremmling - 970-724-3000
BLM Colorado River Valley Field Office 970-876-9000

We are awaiting delivery of the final printed copies...

You could also get one from me, 

Toby Sprunk
Eagle County Open Space
970-328-8698


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Wow! Great work all around. Thanks everyone who helped put that together, that is a great resource for boaters!!


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

Nice job folks! Great resource and I can download it for free!


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

Awesome!! I just emailed a copy to both my rookie and my bossman.. I thought the old book was really good, but this is a huge improvement. 
You guys all do such a great job managing this neck of the woods. It's great to be around a place that's taken care of so well. 
Many thanks to both the BLMers and Eagle County!! Can't wait to stop by and pick up a hardcopy. 
Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## DrBigDog (Apr 15, 2009)

*Great Map*

Excellent and a job well done! This has been a long time coming. Thanks the BLM, Eagle County Open Space, and Toby.
Bruce Kime


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Awesome job! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*tsprunk*

Human Waste
It is highly recommended to pack out all solid human and pet waste from the river corridor. Use developed toilet facilities at the developed put-in and take- out areas when possible. When on the river, use Leave No Trace Principles, including approved portable toilets.

Are there really still no requirements for fire pans and groovers? Great job providing more access. I would love to see a little more resource protection to go with the increase in user #'s. Nice work on the map.


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

We've not received the hard copies, they should arrive shortly. I'm not sure we've established a price, but it will be nominal. I'll try to distribute some around to raft shops, gear shops, fishing outfits, etc. I'm also happy to mail them out from my office. ECOS and BLM need to get on the same page regarding price, so hold tight for a few days while we figure that out.


Toby Sprunk
Eagle County Open Space
970-328-8698


----------



## Plecoptera (Jul 26, 2013)

Toby, while you're here, what are the plans for Red Dirt Creek? Also, who manages that? I've heard Eagle owns it, but BLM manages it.


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

Red Dirt Creek is a 228 acre parcel (with 1.7 miles of the river right bank) that was acquired by Eagle County Open Space in 2012 with funding assistance from GOCO. We are managing it mainly for habitat conservation and primitive river access, emphasis on the word "primitive". We do not have a management agreement with BLM.

Because of the terrible access road and nearby nesting peregrine falcons, we are not building a boat ramp at Red Dirt Creek. However, if you want to launch or take out there that is fine, albeit awkward. I carry my canoe into a large eddy and launch from there all the time, but for rafts it is not especially easy.

Of course, anglers are free to fish the entire length of the property from the right bank. We are also in the process of developing a backcountry campsite about one-third of the way down across from the tail end of the Rancho Starvo horse pasture, but we've not made much progress so far. Hope to get it more fully established this summer.

Toby Sprunk
Eagle County Open Space
970-328-8698


----------



## Plecoptera (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks. I've camped there a couple of times, and while a ramp would be nice, the incredible job you guys did at Horse Creek will work. It's a long day from Catamont to there, but still a very nice run. I still get dazzled at that ramp. Please send pictures, design specs, etc. to the USFS, NPS, and BLM. Every ramp should be like that (yeah, I know, $$$$$, but still, what an enduring asset).

Red Dirt is nice as a 'primitive', but would be nicer if some of the stray buried relics were removed. I was contemplating lobbying to get it included in different BLM river cleanup sessions.

In addition to asking for that, are you guys planning anything for the central area of Basalt, or it that up to the town/Pitkin?


----------



## BLM_CRVFO (Aug 11, 2010)

*Human Waste/Fire Pan requirements*

The BLM is currently making a decision in our Resource Management Plans which will address the human waste and fire pan issues through supplemental rules once a decision is made and the supplemental rules established. In an effort not to delay the release of this river guide, recommendations were inserted since these new supplemental rules have not yet been finalized.

BLM Colorado River Valley Field Office


----------



## BLM_CRVFO (Aug 11, 2010)

*Cleanup and development in Basalt*

The BLM Colorado River Valley Field Office would gladly support a river cleanup effort in river locations on BLM public lands where cultural surveys have been completed and management has decided that there is no risk to cultural artifacts or sites with the cleanup. The BLM protects many resources including cultural resources and cleanup could have potential affects to those resources if not identified.

The BLM does have one river access point near Basalt at Wingo Junction. This access point is cooperatively managed with Pitkin County Open Space.


----------



## DrBigDog (Apr 15, 2009)

*toilets and firepans*

Once again, kudos to ECOS, Toby Sprunk, and the BLM folks for such a great effort on this section of the Upper C.
I am in agreement with Swimteam101 on more resource protection. With all due respect, change the "highly suggested" on firepans and toilets to "required on all overnights," year-round, and that toilets or wag-bags be required on all day trips. Such rules should apply to all commercial operations, including fishing, and non-commercial/private boaters.
The resource should be the winner!
Cheers,
Bruce K.


----------

